# SIM card and tech pack



## adambsmith (Jun 2, 2016)

Picking up our new TT today with the tech pack.

I assume we will need a data source for the internet stuff on the car.

Does it have a slot for a Sim? If so what size?

I am with Giffgaff for our mobiles and was going to use one of their sims for data only.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## poobahuk (Jul 5, 2016)

SIM Slot is in the glove box, standard size, not mini or micro.

Data only SIM should work fine, I use a 3 PAYG data only.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Yes, I use a giffgaff data only sim, £5 per month, 500mb


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

£5 a month for 500mb 

I've tried prepaid sims from

EE 4G 1gb per month valid 3 months £30

now using

Three 1gb per month valid 12 months £30 (was sold it as 4g but only seem to get 3G but more than fast enough)


----------



## poobahuk (Jul 5, 2016)

Dano28 said:


> Three 1gb per month valid 12 months £30 (was sold it as 4g but only seem to get 3G but more than fast enough)


I got one of these too, £30 on amazon


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

O2 data only 5Gb valid for 3 months £20.


----------



## adambsmith (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanks all - much appreciated.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I paid an extra £2.50 per month for an extra 1GB on my phone with EE and it is 4G. Cheaper but not as convenient as a dedicated SIM.


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

Dano28 said:


> Three 1gb per month valid 12 months £30 (was sold it as 4g but only seem to get 3G but more than fast enough)


Same here, does get 4G (says LTE I think on the VC) where there's a signal, makes quite a good wifi hotspot.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

keithS said:


> Dano28 said:
> 
> 
> > Three 1gb per month valid 12 months £30 (was sold it as 4g but only seem to get 3G but more than fast enough)
> ...


Someone with some knowledge can verify, but think only recognises "true" LTE, as used in the States and a few other places - think UK 4G is a bastardised 3.5G?? so only shows 3G?


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

I use the 3 sim and often see LTE annunciation when driving around the South East


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

GrantTTS said:


> I use the 3 sim and often see LTE annunciation when driving around the South East


Odd - got the same & never seen it :?


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

3 12gb sim loaded for 12 months use for me. £26 off eBay

When I go Birmingham way it gets lte but is fast enough on 3's excellent 3G network anyway. I was using a £5 for 500mb a month ee 4 g sim before. This works just as well and it's fit and forget for 12 months with no additional cost so is perfect


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Bizarrely since posting in this thread, I got in the car two mornings ago and my sim wasn't showing, I took it out and reinserted and it appeared with full signal and LTE  (had to switch the car off and back on to get it to work again) but when I went back to the car yesterday LTE and again this morning maybe three were monitoring this thread :lol:


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Same as winrya but paid slightly less I believe. Live in East Anglia and LTE is no problem.


----------



## Bartender (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi all. Had my mk3 about a month. Got a ee payg sim was annoyed it ran out before using all data. Have a problem with my S10 hybrid cant rsap it. Called virgin and asked them if I could have a second sim card for car with my package as unlimited data, calls and texts. Result. There sending me one. No charge for use in car. Result.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Bartender said:


> Hi all. Had my mk3 about a month. Got a ee payg sim was annoyed it ran out before using all data. Have a problem with my S10 hybrid cant rsap it. Called virgin and asked them if I could have a second sim card for car with my package as unlimited data, calls and texts. Result. There sending me one. No charge for use in car. Result.


How does this work in practice? Do you still have the same tel no.


----------



## Bartender (Feb 8, 2010)

Alan Sl said:


> Bartender said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all. Had my mk3 about a month. Got a ee payg sim was annoyed it ran out before using all data. Have a problem with my S10 hybrid cant rsap it. Called virgin and asked them if I could have a second sim card for car with my package as unlimited data, calls and texts. Result. There sending me one. No charge for use in car. Result.
> ...


Yep same no.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Bartender said:


> Alan Sl said:
> 
> 
> > Bartender said:
> ...


I am also with Virgin, telephoned them and said it was not possible to have a duplicate SIM card. Can you let me know if you get one and if it works, thanks


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Bartender said:


> Hi all. Had my mk3 about a month. Got a ee payg sim was annoyed it ran out before using all data.


You got the wrong type then.
With the correct data only SIM the data lasts for 12 months.


----------



## jam3sc (Dec 7, 2012)

After seeing this thread I called Three to see if they would issue a second SIM (with the same number and same allowance as my existing one) but they also said no, back to the 200mb free SIM it is!


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

winrya said:


> 3 12gb sim loaded for 12 months use for me. £26 off eBay


Is this a UK only sim or has it got roaming too? Currently using GiffGaff but this seems like a cheaper option.


----------



## Bartender (Feb 8, 2010)

Well. Seems The guy at virgin was wrong got new sim. Cant activate it while other sim is active found out its illegal in uk to have 2 sims going with same details. You can in Europe though. So not happy with Virgin as told them exactly what I wanted it for. He went away and said ok and sent me a new sim. So I have just ordered from Amazon a 24 GB sim which last for 24 months. See how I get on with that.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Bartender said:


> Well. Seems The guy at virgin was wrong got new sim. Cant activate it while other sim is active found out its illegal in uk to have 2 sims going with same details. You can in Europe though. So not happy with Virgin as told them exactly what I wanted it for. He went away and said ok and sent me a new sim. So I have just ordered from Amazon a 24 GB sim which last for 24 months. See how I get on with that.


What make of sim did you get and if you don't mind me asking what price did you pay for it.


----------



## Bartender (Feb 8, 2010)

It's a three data sim and price was £43.


----------



## Bartender (Feb 8, 2010)

Got new sim. Just inserted it and straight away got all services active. No pins or passwords just set itself online straight away.


----------



## G12BEY (Jul 30, 2019)

I've just ordered the same, shame I wont just use your phones Data connection.

I assume once the Sim is in the car it does not effect the separate setup of phone for calls and music?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

not affecting your phone


----------



## G12BEY (Jul 30, 2019)

kevin#34 said:


> not affecting your phone


Cheers, should arrive today


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Bartender said:


> Got new sim. Just inserted it and straight away got all services active. No pins or passwords just set itself online straight away.


Just bought a Three 24GB, 24 Month data SIM from Argos £44.99
https://www.argos.co.uk/product/3342985?clickSR=slp:term:three data sim:1:33:1

Inserted into SIM reader in glovebox and hey presto all services active, i also didn't need to enter any PIN, Password or register with Three.
The MMI did ask me if i wanted to allow data connection once only or always, selected always and so far so good.


----------



## Daz1968 (Jan 6, 2018)

I bought same 24gb 24 month 3 sim off ebay for £37.10, had a 12gb 12 month one before and worked fine, gets a data connection where my ee phone cant, good price for 2 years as well


----------

